# Vatika Oil Works! (with pics)



## SohoHair (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay so I've been praising Vatika Oil as a growth aid for some time now but until now I did not have photographic evidence which I think is really necessary sometimes.  I have been oiling my scalp with Vatika Oil nightly and massaging it in.  I truly believe the Ayurvedic herbs found in this oil because my hair has never shown this much growth in such a short time, even back when I was taking Viviscal.  

I captioned the pics with the dates they were taken but I think they might have come out too small, so for your reference the pic on the left was taken on 2/26 and the pic on the right was taken on 3/09.  The right pic also says that I gave myself a 1/2 inch trim on 3/03 (I've told ya'll I'm kinda scissor happy)  I did my best to take them at the same angle, but I've got no one to help me with my pics and my camera viewer is broken so it's hard, but nevertheless I did my best, here are the pics:


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Mar 10, 2007)

Amazing growth!  Congrats.  Be careful with those scissors though.   

Where did you purchase that oil?


----------



## Naphy (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow !!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR RESULTS !!! Vatika seems works ! I'm happy about this thread, because i'm oiling my head every night with vatika for 1 week and I want to see results like that !!!!
The growth is amazing !


----------



## SohoHair (Mar 10, 2007)

healthyhairin07 said:
			
		

> Amazing growth!  Congrats.  Be careful with those scissors though.
> 
> Where did you purchase that oil?



I've actually taken the scissors out of the bathroom and hidden them in a closeterplexed.

I purchased Vatika Oil at a local Indian grocer for about 4.99.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! That was fast! Great results! How often do you wash your hair? How much time do you spend massaging the oil in?


----------



## toniy (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the Vatika conditioner must be rinsed out. I did't know that there was a Vatika  oil. I am on the pj challenge but as soon as I finish one of my oils, I am on my way to get this!!!


----------



## hothair (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm glad to see this...i've been using vatika oil nightly (mixed with 2 tablespoons of sulphur in an applicatr bottle) and apparently i've got 10cm of new growth in 2 weeks!

I need to get some pictures.


----------



## Amour (Mar 10, 2007)

just had a look at your fotki, your progress is amazing... are your texlaxed, I really like your hair texture


----------



## SohoHair (Mar 10, 2007)

tiffers said:
			
		

> Wow! That was fast! Great results! How often do you wash your hair? How much time do you spend massaging the oil in?



I wash every 5 days and I spend about 1 minute massaging it in after I've applied to to my scalp.


----------



## SohoHair (Mar 10, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> just had a look at your fotki, your progress is amazing... are your texlaxed, I really like your hair texture



Thank you!  I am really pleasesd with my growth so far and can't wait to see what will happen once the weather warms up!!  I do texlax and I like the flexibility that it has provided me with.


----------



## tiger4513 (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!  I will def. be purchasing some Vatika oil this weekend. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## aprilj (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats on your progress!!!!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 10, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> i'm glad to see this...i've been using vatika oil nightly (mixed with 2 tablespoons of sulphur in an applicatr bottle) and apparently i've got 10cm of new growth in 2 weeks!
> 
> I need to get some pictures.



 Great minds must think alike because I did the same thing with my sulphur (and added Bhringraj and Bhrami Oils as well to the mix).

Been using it about two weeks. I'm not sure what's working but something has the new growth popping in pretty quickly. I was concerned about making my APL this year...I dont't think it'll be a problem now.

Congrats on the growth and watch out for those scissors!!


----------



## ToyToy (Mar 10, 2007)

This definitely works!!! I've been using this on my scalp, especially my edges and keemp massaging it in every other day or so. My edges have really started to fill in and grow!!!


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 10, 2007)

I have had  good results with the Amla oil too. I am done with that bottle so off to buy the Vatika Oil! Thanks ladies


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 10, 2007)

where do u buy this oil from?


----------



## hothair (Mar 10, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> where do u buy this oil from?



Usually most Asian grocery stores carry this http://www.dabur.com/EN/Products/Personal_Care/Hair_Care/vatika/hairoil/default.asp

That's what the bottle looks like and you can check the ingredients on there


----------



## Frostipuff (Mar 10, 2007)

Great growth!  Hey I want growth like that....
How does this oil smell? I hate strong or unpleasant
smelling products on my hair and scalp.

Can this product be purchased on line?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats on that hair growth girl!!  I  my vatika oil too!!  I've just been rubbing it into my thin temples and on the length of my hair, but maybe I should start rubbing it into my scalp too!  HHG!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice!   
Congrats on the growth...I think the oil is a keeper!


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats on your growth! 

I love Dabur Vatika Oil!  I put in on my hair, but will try it on my scalp, too.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Mar 10, 2007)

just bought some ( grow edges grow!!!)
To the OP, it has a light smell like coconut drops mixed with Washing up liquid.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 10, 2007)

OMg wow! i can't wait to use of this jojoba oil and go back to my vatika oil! I loved the growth it gave me around my hairline.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 10, 2007)

I have this oil. I use MTG every 2-3 nights and have been having amazing growth with just that alone with some Rosemary EO to mask the smell. I think I may have to start adding the Vatika on top as a booster. 

These dabur products are very popular amongst Indian women, could this be the secret to their fast thick growing hair?

It bloody better be.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 10, 2007)

SohoHair said:
			
		

> Okay so I've been praising Vatika Oil as a growth aid for some time now but until now I did not have photographic evidence which I think is really necessary sometimes.  I have been oiling my scalp with Vatika Oil nightly and massaging it in.  I truly believe the Ayurvedic herbs found in this oil because my hair has never shown this much growth in such a short time, even back when I was taking Viviscal.
> 
> I captioned the pics with the dates they were taken but I think they might have come out too small, so for your reference the pic on the left was taken on 2/26 and the pic on the right was taken on 3/09.  The right pic also says that I gave myself a 1/2 inch trim on 3/03 (I've told ya'll I'm kinda scissor happy)  I did my best to take them at the same angle, but I've got no one to help me with my pics and my camera viewer is broken so it's hard, but nevertheless I did my best, here are the pics:



All that in like 11-12 days????

OMG congrats.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 10, 2007)

Naphy said:
			
		

> Wow !!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR RESULTS !!! Vatika seems works ! I'm happy about this thread, because i'm oiling my head every night with vatika for 1 week and I want to see results like that !!!!
> The growth is amazing !



Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats On Your Progress   I've Been Using Vatika Oil For The Last 2 Months And My Hair Has Done A Complete 360 Since I've Been Using It. I  Vatika Oil


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 10, 2007)

atrinibeauty said:
			
		

> Congrats On Your Progress   I've Been Using Vatika Oil For The Last 2 Months And My Hair Has Done A Complete 360 Since I've Been Using It. I  Vatika Oil



How has your hair done a 360? growth? appearance? If growth how much in what period of time?


----------



## Isis (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your fast growth!  I'll have to read some more about this Vatika oil.


----------



## hothair (Mar 11, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Great minds must think alike because I did the same thing with my sulphur (and added Bhringraj and Bhrami Oils as well to the mix).
> 
> Been using it about two weeks. I'm not sure what's working but something has the new growth popping in pretty quickly. I was concerned about making my APL this year...I dont't think it'll be a problem now.
> 
> Congrats on the growth and *watch out for those scissors!!*



Do you know me?  Honestly that is always my biggest problem I have this tendency to chop off btw 2-5 inches off my hair (yes, healthy EVEN hair) every couple of months...I'm in scissor-happy rehab! No trim/cut for 6months!


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 11, 2007)

I"m in the middle of braiding my hair again, and I want to get more topical hair agents to put in my hair while in braids.

I need to get MN,

And i'll try the vatika oil.  

I have alot of new growth, not sure what from, but... could be MSM, but then I've switched to nail, hair and skkin supplements... 

And the MN.

I just want SL hair, LOL


----------



## atrinibeauty (Mar 11, 2007)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> How has your hair done a 360? growth? appearance? If growth how much in what period of time?


 
Hey LD  
My Hair Has Thickened Up Alot And I Was Getting Extra Shedding Which The Vatika Helped With That As Well.Since I've Been Using It,My Hair Has Been Shiney And Soft.I Haven't Tracked My Growth,But After I Relax In The Next 3weeks I'll Be Able To Tell. HTH


----------



## naturaline (Mar 11, 2007)

yeo i luvvv vatika too! i need to buy more! it leaves my hair SO shiny & moisturised. i used it when i last hot ironed my hair and it worked gud! also i used it daily on my striaght hair and it didnt revert it added shine and softness.

my fro' eats it up too;-)

x


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 11, 2007)

atrinibeauty said:
			
		

> Hey LD
> My Hair Has Thickened Up Alot And I Was Getting Extra Shedding Which The Vatika Helped With That As Well.Since I've Been Using It,My Hair Has Been Shiney And Soft.I Haven't Tracked My Growth,But After I Relax In The Next 3weeks I'll Be Able To Tell. HTH


 
Girl your hair looks GOOD!


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 11, 2007)

I started using this again last night after reading this thread, I think I'm going to use it on top of my MTG which I use every 2 days and use the Vatika everyday. It doesn't leave any scum behind on my scalp, just soaks right in like I never applied it.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 11, 2007)

Another Vatika convert here. I actually mix it and Boundless Tresses and my new growth is so soft. I've only been using it for a couple weeks, so I can't comment on growth yet.  But I definitely like the combination for scalp health.


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 12, 2007)

soulfusion said:
			
		

> Another Vatika convert here. I actually mix it and Boundless Tresses and my new growth is so soft. I've only been using it for a couple weeks, so I can't comment on growth yet. But I definitely like the combination for scalp health.


 
Do you mix the two together, or do you alternate each one? I just bought Boundless Tresses which I love, and i am willing to try it with Vatika Oil.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 12, 2007)

I mix them walker. I'm lovin it, I tell ya!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 12, 2007)

Walker, I'm mixed them as well.


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 12, 2007)

soulfusion said:
			
		

> I mix them walker. I'm lovin it, I tell ya!


 
Well, the PJ is me is already trying to find it in the local indian markets here in Houston. I really happy with the boundless tresses, so if this makes it better, I'm about to be in heaven!!


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 12, 2007)

healthyhairin07 said:
			
		

> Amazing growth! Congrats. Be careful with those scissors though.
> 
> Where did you purchase that oil?


 

I like your bun


----------



## God's Anointed (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you guys even undertsand how long ya'll had me searching for my Vatika oil last night?  I was about to go crazy when i couldn't find my new unopened bottle  .  Anyway, i finally found it and i was thinking about adding sulfur powder to it to accelerate growth and use this every morning.  I was also gonna make my own version of MTG and use that every night.  We'll see if i can make it to BSL by August


----------



## malibu4590 (Mar 13, 2007)

See what ya'll have done? I found an Indian store looking for Vatika Oil and they didn't have any. The store owner told me he'd order it for me. I was like, "how much is it? when will it get here?" sounding like some hair oil fiend. :crazy: Gosh, I feel like a junkie. By the way, my  "package"  should arrive thursday and it's a nice size bottle for $3 bucks!


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 13, 2007)

walkerca said:
			
		

> Do you mix the two together, or do you alternate each one? I just bought Boundless Tresses which I love, and i am willing to try it with Vatika Oil.



I Mixed MTG & Vatika last night, the Vatika masks the MTG smell.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 13, 2007)

I LOVE Vatika Oil. I have been using it for almost 4 years. I always use it on my hair before washing because it helps to detangle. I have never used it as an overnight treatment but I am going to try that along with using it on my scalp.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 13, 2007)

walkerca said:
			
		

> Well, the PJ is me is already trying to find it in the local indian markets here in Houston. I really happy with the boundless tresses, so if this makes it better, I'm about to be in heaven!!



I don't know where you are, but I've seen it at an indian store on Veteran's Memorial. It's almost equidistance between the Beltway and 1960, on the right hand side of Veteran's if you're headed towards Beltway 8 (going south). I didn't get mine there, though. I ordered it online from eastwestbazaar.


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 14, 2007)

soulfusion said:
			
		

> I don't know where you are, but I've seen it at an indian store on Veteran's Memorial. It's almost equidistance between the Beltway and 1960, on the right hand side of Veteran's if you're headed towards Beltway 8 (going south). I didn't get mine there, though. I ordered it online from eastwestbazaar.


 
Thanks soulfusion. I live in SW Houston, so I just made my way over to India Grocer off of 59 and Hillcroft. A 300 ml bottle was 4.99. I also picked up some Henna while I was in because you had to have a 10 dollar minimum to use a credit card....erplexed . The PJism is out of control!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, i use dabur's vatika oil but for the lovely coconut scent....


thanks for this thread


----------



## lennet93 (Mar 14, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I started using Vatika Oil on Sunday and all I can say is that I love it!!! I dont think it smells bad, it has a unique smell but I actually like the smell.  It makes my hair so soft and shiny.  I moisturize with NTM Silk touch then seal it with Vatika.  I also put it on my scalp and my trouble areas as well as my hair line.  This is definately a keeper for me.


----------



## camosil (Mar 14, 2007)

What is texlax? is it a relaxer that does not get your hair very straight. Is it similar to Bodiphier natural relaxer. I am trying to get away from chemical relaxers.


----------



## BSL2008 (Mar 14, 2007)

Camosil, I think texlax is a process of relaxing the hair whereby you leave the relaxer in for a shorter period time than what is recommended.  I can't remember why exactly.  Others please chime in with more info, I'm a newbie and I wanted to get another post in. 

edited for typo


----------



## cieramichele (May 12, 2008)

hothair said:


> i'm glad to see this...i've been using vatika oil nightly (mixed with 2 tablespoons of sulphur in an applicatr bottle) and apparently i've got *10cm* of new growth in 2 weeks!
> 
> I need to get some pictures.



4 inches in 2 weeks?


----------



## MidBackCrisis (May 13, 2008)

*That Vatika oil is the truth. I use it every night as well with a little bit of Jasmine hair oil. The smell of the Jasmine oil is lovely, I must say*


----------



## oooop2 (May 13, 2008)

walkerca said:


> Thanks soulfusion. I live in SW Houston, so I just made my way over to *India Grocer off of 59 and Hillcroft*. A 300 ml bottle was 4.99. I also picked up some Henna while I was in because you had to have a 10 dollar minimum to use a credit card....erplexed . The PJism is out of control!!



I also love the Vatika oil.  It leaves my hair feeling GREAT..

Does this store carry a lot of Indian herbs/oils?  If so, do you recall the name.  My parents live in Houston and I will be there for almost a month in Jun-Jul, so I would love to visit this store and stock up.

TIA


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

I like Vatika too. I use it to seal sometimes...I'm not using it nearly as much as I should!


----------



## cieramichele (May 13, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> 4 inches in 2 weeks?



bumping. i want to know this answer.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> 4 inches in 2 weeks?


 
erplexed Good question. I want to know if that's possible.


----------



## cieramichele (May 13, 2008)

Platinum said:


> erplexed Good question. I want to know if that's possible.



If she say yes...

omg.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 13, 2008)

Where do you buy this oil from?


----------



## cieramichele (May 13, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Where do you buy this oil from?



try to find an indian store.


----------



## hothair (May 15, 2008)

Hiya sorry ladies- that was 10 *millimetres* NOT centimetres  I wish though! Vatika (or maybe the combination with sulphur) works great for me, but my consistency is not good with it and the smell gets to me after a week's regular use so I keep switching to other non-fragrance oils that do not work as well but don't irritate my nose...

*ETA: brief metric update- 10 millimetres = 1 cm = almost a half inch so basically I got what I would usually get 0.5 inches in half the time! 
So 4 inches will be 10 centimetres NOT millimetres, Hot Hair got 10 millimetres *


----------



## kristie21 (May 15, 2008)

ok so ya'll made me bust out my rulers  ..*10mm *= *4inches* . That's a MASSIVE amount of NG. I used to use vatika oil when i henna'd last year but never alone on the scalp. if i can get that amount of NG..i will run to the idian grocery now!!!


----------



## kristie21 (May 15, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I Mixed MTG & Vatika last night, *the Vatika masks the MTG smell*.


 
Pls tell me this is true!!! I have a bearly used..almost full bottle of MTG @ home but i cannot take the smell. i mixed it w/ peppermint EO and it got worse and the smell gave me a BAD headache .


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 15, 2008)

i love this oil too and i may start using it as a prepoo. i use amla as a prepoo


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2008)

hothair said:


> Hiya sorry ladies- that was 10 *millimetres* NOT centimetres  I wish though! Vatika (or maybe the combination with sulphur) works great for me, but my consistency is not good with it and the smell gets to me after a week's regular use so I keep switching to other non-fragrance oils that do not work as well but don't irritate my nose...


 
Girl... I was about to say! You're going cause a PJ stampeed! I can picture that stuff flying off of the shelfs at the Indian stores.


----------

